# *gtr cartel xmas bash uk*



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

*GTR CARTEL XMAS BASH UK*


When: *Saturday 30th Nov*
Where: *Sharnbrook* MK44 1LX
Time: *11am-4pm*

Its that time of year guys and girls! What a fantastic year it has been for GTR CARTEL  Next year will take us to International Events whilst promising EVEN MORE National Activity 
For now - its time to Sign Off 2019 with a MASSIVE BANG!!! 
What better place to host our Season Finale than Sharnbrook! :bowdown1:

*THE PLAN* :smokin:
We arrive at *The Sharnbrook Hotel* in our convoys for 11am. There will be dedicated parking for GTR CARTEL. Plenty of opportunity for photographs and our Media Team to capture our attendance before we then head indoors to assemble in the Conference Centre for some Presentations, Announcements, Plans for 2020, Raffle Prizes and Awards followed by a full BUFFET LUNCH (inc. Halal Chicken) with Hot & Cold Desserts & Tea/Coffee :thumbsup:

We will then depart at 3pm on an Epic drive out blasting down some amazing roads and reassemble at a Coffee Shop on the A1 with a huge car park, which will be at the edge of the M1. The Cartel can then part in their own directions Northbound/Southbound. 

This will be a huge media exercise for us as our Media Team plan to capture the event and driveout 

*Cost:* (Per person)
*ADULTS: £20 (plus booking fee)* 
*Children: £10 (plus bf)*

*This event it open to all GTR Register members too. Drop me a message and I can send you the Sharnbrook link to register directly* Over 50 cars signed on so far, should be a brilliant meet and chance to catch up with new and old friends alike.

**THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST GTR MEET OF THE YEAR** DO NOT MISS OUT


----------

